# Xcode 3,0 : collect2: ld returned 1 exit status



## romac (5 Mai 2008)

Je débute en c++

j'ai créé le premier prog proposé par le bouquin : 

#include <iostream>
int main()
{

	std::cout << "Bonjour !\n";
	return 0;
}
je l'ai mis ds Xcode 3,0 , Carbon C++ application standard ; nouveau fichier : C++ file

je compile et il me dit : Command /Developer/usr/bin/g++-4.0 failed with exit code 1

j'ai un G5 sous léopard


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2008)

Pour un programme C++ standard, il faut plutôt prendre un projet "Command Line Utility / C++ Tool".
Ensuite, pourquoi cela compile avec g++ et pas gcc ?
Enfin, je pense qu'il y a d'autre lignes d'erreur dans la fenêtre "Build Results".


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Pour un programme C++ standard, il faut plutôt prendre un projet "Command Line Utility / C++ Tool".
> Ensuite, pourquoi cela compile avec g++ et pas gcc ?
> Enfin, je pense qu'il y a d'autre lignes d'erreur dans la fenêtre "Build Results".


De toutes façons gcc appel g++ quand il faut compiler du C++ nan ?


----------

